# Tutorial für Solid Works



## Spacemonkey (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Tutorial für das CAD Programm Solid Works?

Ich wollte mich da mal einarbeiten, da es in dem Unternehmen wo ich Praxissemester mache genutzt wird. Nur die haben keine Kurse oder Tutorials.


----------

